

Metric: Building a quantitative self app in Meteor and React - liamzebedee
http://liamz.co/2015/08/metric-building-a-quantitative-self-app-in-meteor-and-react/

======
nileshtrivedi
I started working on the same idea with the same stack this weekend. Would
like to start contributing to this project but the non-commercial clause in
the license is a showstopper, as it won't meet Debian Free Software
Guidelines.

~~~
liamzebedee
Hey Nilesh! I originally included that when I wanted to release it and sell it
as an app. However I'm no longer working on it actively, but you're more than
welcome to use some or all of it! I changed the license to GPLv3.

